# thinking of LCD



## masterasmit (May 19, 2005)

Hi friends
iwant to buy a 15" or 17" LCD.
help me


----------



## rohanbee (May 19, 2005)

I have the samsung 15" LCd syncmaster 152S but i still prefer my samsung 17" monitor.......for clarity.....and higher resolution.
My lcd unfortunately only does 1024x768 pixels and it costed me an expensive price of around 16,500/-


----------



## mail2and (May 19, 2005)

15" LCDs- go for Samsung 510n.. 12.5k


17"- samsung 710n.. 19k




the samung LCDs will cost you a bit more than the usual cheap stuff,.. but hey they give u quality....


----------



## rohanbee (May 19, 2005)

wow they have gone cheaper than what i bought them for 6 months back.......w


----------



## mail2and (May 19, 2005)

yeah 152s is available for 12,700 now...  it is the best looking LCD around  same is the case with 173P

But for pure performance, 510n or 710n are recommended


----------



## Ankit (May 20, 2005)

well i am a samsung fan...but i think in case of lcd monitors...sasmsung may not be a wise choice if your gfx card supports dvi out.......710n doesn't have dvi in....i'll suggest to go for benq...model no...may be 71se..i don't remember....17250..12 ms res time....good contrast ratio and high lum....


----------



## mail2and (May 20, 2005)

yeah except that the benq thing costs 25k.. isn't it??

I'm sorry, but IMO benq is crap! and Dvi duznt make such a lotta difference....


----------



## rohanbee (May 20, 2005)

Frankly im not to happy with my samsung syncmaster...................the clarity just isn't there..like i said in my earlier post. I think other higher end brands should be explored rather than the samsungs,lgs and benqs............


----------



## akshayt (May 20, 2005)

rather than low end lcd why not good crt
also isn;t acer 15" tft for 10k approx


----------



## mail2and (May 20, 2005)

rohanbee i am very surprised that a samsung user has said this... compare samsung with viewsonic or philips or acer and you will know the difference... ofcourse an LCD will never have the clarity of a CRT... but it offers richer image and more details than a CRT can....


hope you get the difference...

and SAMSUNG monitors are not LOW END... my dear friend akshay...


----------



## shaunak (May 20, 2005)

u know 1 big disadvantage of lcd monitors: *they workproperly  only on native resolutions*  other wise they r advantageous. btw get the cleartype powertoy for xp my friends tried it helps to make types crisper for lcd


----------



## nix (May 20, 2005)

*hi*

i've read ( here itself) that LCD is not the right choice if youre into games. which is the best LCD for games. one w/o ghosting.


----------



## mail2and (May 20, 2005)

well any LCD with a response time below 16 ms will be fine... for absoluely no ghosting.. go for 12 ms/8ms/4ms LCDs.... frankly 12 ms is a benchmark... i mean it is good enough for 99% people... i have Samsung 710n... the 17" LCD with 12 ms response time... and its just perfect


----------



## rohanbee (May 21, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> rohanbee i am very surprised that a samsung user has said this... compare samsung with viewsonic or philips or acer and you will know the difference... ofcourse an LCD will never have the clarity of a CRT... but it offers richer image and more details than a CRT can....
> 
> 
> hope you get the difference...
> ...



To tell you the truth i have not compared my Samsung Lcd to any other brand except another smsung Lcd (sorry! i only have samsung lcd's in my office) Thanks for the info cause i was doing just that.....comparing it to a CRT screen.

Samsung was never a Low end product............who ever says that does not know what he is talking about.


----------



## theraven (May 21, 2005)

i cant believe i missed this
anyways i have only one thing to add
andy benq isnt crap dude
its pretty good infact
specially their optical drives ( dvd writers mostly )
for what they offer , their performance is pretty good !
IMO 
but yeah they are slightly expensive i dunno why
id recommend the samsung too ( 510n/710n )

do not go by the digit reviews this month tho !


----------



## mail2and (May 21, 2005)

yeah CMV 

i mean how cud digit even recommend CMV?!!? even my 5 yr old neighbour can spot the diff... but not the digit  test center guys....


----------



## akshayt (May 21, 2005)

take msi for example,rs 480 is a low end pci-e solution for 939 socket however msi is amongst the best brands for mobos in india

similiarly creative may be good with 7.1 gigabworks but inspire doesn't have to be the best in its range.

similiarly in india do you find good quality lcd tfts with response tiem of 8ms or less and all that in 12k


----------



## mail2and (May 21, 2005)

yes but samsung is more expensive... also the performance duzn't depend on response time alone...  resposne times play a very minor part... major part is played by the contrast ratio, brightness etc...


dude akshay FYI.. DVI and VGA don't make a hell lot of difference.. mebbe 2-3% thats it....

Samsung 710n is a top selling brand even in the US... most people on Neowin recommend this LCD even though it duznt have DVI input... i hope you get the difference...

don't blindly go on saying things and generalising them.

YES CMV is CHEAP... but the same can't be said abt Samsung/Viewsonic...


----------



## rohanbee (May 23, 2005)

Sometimes i really wonder about the stuff that digit suggests. It borders near the incredulous!!!
I think digit should hire me as their next hardware reviewer?!


----------



## Ankit (May 24, 2005)

*v*



			
				theraven said:
			
		

> i performance is pretty good !
> IMO
> but yeah they are slightly expensive i dunno why
> id recommend the samsung too ( 510n/710n )
> ...




true not to go by digit revies...and bwnq is not expensive..it's cheaper..than samsung...or viewsonic.....


----------

